
Ask HN: How to make this clear for the average Jo? - DamonHD
https://youcsa.org.uk/openTRV/demo.html
======
DamonHD
We've been playing around with this as a way to help explain _how_ Radbot
(myradbot.com) can save 30--50% of a typical UK heating bill (and carbon
footprint) but we think that this is probably still too complex.

Suggestions welcome!

Rgds

Damon

